# Bacolod to Iloilo



## dpeench (Mar 15, 2013)

HI, I will be moving from Bacolod to Iloilo in a few weeks. How will I be able to move all of my things since I will need to cross the sea?


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

Does "all my things" mean a house full of furnishing? A few boxes? A few suitcases?

Check with the ferry operators. They should be able to answer your questions.


----------

